# Best Mud ATV build



## Heath_B1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a 2012 Can Am Commander. A few mods to it nothing major. Looking to get into a mud bike build. Just to save the commander for more hunting and working. In your guys opinion what is the best bike to start a build with? Thanks in advance.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

300 Honda fourtrax 4x4


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

If I was going to build a honda or a mud bike. I would get a foreman 500.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

honda 300 or a old 350 foreman with the straight axle front end


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

02KODIAK400 said:


> honda 300 or a old 350 foreman with the straight axle front end


Do you mean I could run quad paddles? Holy smoke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Brute force 750


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

Heath_B1 said:


> I have a 2012 Can Am Commander. A few mods to it nothing major. Looking to get into a mud bike build. Just to save the commander for more hunting and working. In your guys opinion what is the best bike to start a build with? Thanks in advance.


With enough money and time anything is possible! Take your pick on one and go for it. I personally am a honda man


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

**** renegade 1000 right out the box with good wheels and the usual snorkel rad relocate. If you looking to spend all sorts of time building, then used brute 750 with clutch exhaust and engine mods. Prob better off with the renegade...even an popo 850... Thing is to have some good meats with the power to turn them fast in the slop


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

really all depends if u want extreme power or if u just wanna be geared low


----------



## Heath_B1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys! Gonna have to do some research. I'll let you guys know what I come up with


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 11, 2013)

This is what I am kicking around popo scrambler 850, 5"outkast, turners on all 4, offset diesels, 34" terms, snork, epi clutch and a couple power mods.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Scratch the epi and use some //irdam love and some 31 outlaws or 32 silver backs

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 11, 2013)

adam6604 said:


> Scratch the epi and use some //irdam love and some 31 outlaws or 32 silver backs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Why scratch the epi?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Airdam, cvtech, etc seem to be a lot better then what epi offers.. epi is good if you don't want to dish out the money for a good primary/secondary clutch setup

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

